# Radlabor - Körpervermessung



## murmel04 (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich in der ganzen Materie noch Anfänger - so wie im fahren auch.

Daher muss ich mich immer auf die Aussagen des Verkäufers verlassen, nicht das das schlecht wäre, aber ich wüsste da schon etwas mehr darüber auch ob das Bike denn dann so passt, leider merkt man das dann immer erst nach einer gewissen Zeit ob oder ob nicht.

So nun wollte ich, bevor ich mir im nächsten Jahr evtl. ein Fully zulege, was ja dann doch wieder eine etwas hörere Investition ist, die ganze Sache mit der Körpervermessung angehen.

Also wer hat da denn da schon Erfahrung und kann ein Labor oder so empfehlen.

Danke schon mal.

LG

Heike


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Ich!  
Was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (1. November 2010)

Hey,

z.b. welche Anbieter es gibt, habe bis jetzt nur was unter Freiburg und München gefunden.

Welche "Untersuchungen" zu empfehlen sind, denn es gibt auch da sicherlich das eine oder andere was man nicht braucht.

Auch wie sowas abläuft, auch einfach ob es sich wirklich lohnt.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Ich war/bin beim Radlabor in Gauting bei München. Die haben als einziger Anbieter Laservermessung des Rades. Wichtiger aber ist, dass sie einem keinen Schmarrn erzählen. Vermessen wird der Fahrer und dann das Rad, das mitgebracht wurde und zuletzt beides zusammen auf der Rolle. Daraus folgt die Feinjustage und/oder eine Empfehlung für Veränderungen. Jedes weitere Rad kostet dann 25 Euro zur Vermessung/Einstellung - Du bist ja schon vermessen! 

Ich bin nicht nur überzeugt, sondern ich habe wirklich profitiert!


----------



## murmel04 (1. November 2010)

o.k danke, sind halt wieder 300 km von mir aus.

Was für ein Paket hast du denn genommen, denke irgendwas aus der Sitzposition? Oder was ist zu empfehlen. 

Muss meinen Rücken beachten.

LG

Heike


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Das hier hatte ich.

Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## murmel04 (1. November 2010)

bei Würzburg


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Hast Du es weit zum Jens?


----------



## murmel04 (1. November 2010)

Entfernung wäre ok ist ca die Hälfte an Km.

Aber ich hab da nichts gefunden, dass er es auch für Mtb´ler macht, sind immern nur RR-Bilder da. 

Hast du schon Erfahrung damit gemacht??

LG

Heike


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Die Körpervermessung ist dieselbe. Für MTB rechnet man ein paar Daten um. So etwa die Überstandshöhe (höchstens 1:1) und die Lenkerbreite. Das Antriebsdreieck dagegen ist fix, die Cleatstellung (wenn du mit Clickies fährst) ebenfalls.


----------

